#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست خرید دستگاه هیتر اینفرارد مناسب

## Shayan_Sobhi

سلام دوستان و همکاران گرامی
یه دستگاه هیتر اینفرارد خوب میخاستم تهیه کنم، کسی توصیه ای داره و اینکه از کجا و به چه قیمتی میشه تهیه کرد؟
کسی از همکاران هست داشته باشه چنین دستگاهی؟ و بیشتر چه استفاده‌ای ازش میکنید تو فیلد کاریتون؟
ممنونم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## سای را

درود 
قبلا داشتم یه سه کاره ولی شما برای چه کاری میخواید منکه هرزمان ازش استفاده کردم برد خراب کرد بنظر من همون هیتر های بادی بهتر و ارزانترهست

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*reza.93*,*Shayan_Sobhi*

----------


## Shayan_Sobhi

ممنون دوست عزیز. برای تعمیرات قطعات سخت افزاری کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ و ... لازم دارم...
چرا برد رو خراب کرده!؟
مشکلی دارن این نوع دستگاهها!؟

----------

*Taymazz*

----------


## Shayan_Sobhi

نظرتون راجع به این دستگاه هیتر لیزری مادون قرمز Yaxun YX-863D
چیه!؟ چطور میشه تهیه‌اش کرد؟

----------


## Taymazz

> ممنون دوست عزیز. برای تعمیرات قطعات سخت افزاری کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ و ... لازم دارم...
> چرا برد رو خراب کرده!؟
> مشکلی دارن این نوع دستگاهها!؟


من هم دقیقا همین سوال رو دارم . مشکل دارن اینفرارد ها؟؟

----------


## سای را

درود این مدل یه خوبی هایی دارد و بدی های 
تنها خوبی این مدل با مدل های بادی این است که زمان کار باهاش قطعات کناری پرت نمی شوند 
ولی برای بدن عوارضی دارد و میبینید که عینک هم همراه دستگاه هست
بعد گرمایی که به برد میدید گاهی ناگهان برد های حساس تاب بر میدارند
من از این مدل استفاده نکردم مدل بزرگترش داشتم این مدل البته شنیدم میگن سوکتهای پلاستیکی البته به رنگ سفید فقط رنگ های دیگر نه میتونه بدونه حرارت دیدن بردارید از روی برد
من خودم چهارتا هیتر GORDAK952درون کارگاهم دارم که تا الان مشکلی نداشتم همه کارهامم انجام میدم باهاشون 
قطعات یدکیشونم نسبت به دیگر برندها ارزانتر  هست

----------


## mehrdad540

> نظرتون راجع به این دستگاه هیتر لیزری مادون قرمز Yaxun YX-863D
> چیه!؟ چطور میشه تهیه‌اش کرد؟


سلام دوست عزیز
منم گورداک 952 داشتم موتورش ضعیف شد برای کار دیگه استفاده کردم و یاکسان 878D گرفتم خیلی عالیه اتو آف هم هست خیلی راضیم ازش چند ماه قبل گرفتم گورداک 1700 بود اینو 1200 گرفتم هویشم با گورداک یکیه

----------


## pckho0r

> سلام دوستان و همکاران گرامی
> یه دستگاه هیتر اینفرارد خوب میخاستم تهیه کنم، کسی توصیه ای داره و اینکه از کجا و به چه قیمتی میشه تهیه کرد؟
> کسی از همکاران هست داشته باشه چنین دستگاهی؟ و بیشتر چه استفاده‌ای ازش میکنید تو فیلد کاریتون؟
> ممنونم


قیمت این دستگاه ها خیلی بالا هست و اصلا به صرفه نیست تنها قسمت کاربردی این دستگاه هم لامپ اینفراردش هست که میتونی به صورت جداگانه تهیه کنید و خودتون یه هیتر نوری بسازید. قیمتی هم نداره لامپ هاش تو علی اکسپرس 2 تا 6 دلار قیمت دارن.
H42ec94aef6fe4cdd9c7653f2cb119fa8z.jpg

اگه این لامپ رو پیدا نکردی از این مدل هم میتونی استفاده کنی :

HTB1dZZyRFXXXXXZapXXq6xXFX***.jpg_q50.jpg

بهش میگن المنت سرامیکی مادون قرمز اکثر دستگاه های BGA زن از این المنت استفاده میکنن اگه اینم نتونستی گیر بیاری از مدل های گرد با سرپیچ استاندارد E27 هست که مخصوص مارمولک و لاک پشت و ایناست قیمتش هم حدودا 100 تومنه برای مدل 200 واتش میتونی استفاده کنی

71LzwsVUCIL._AC_SS450_.jpg

----------

*benyamin92*

----------


## pckho0r

خوبی این لامپ ها هم اینه که میتونی یه کاغذ سفید رو بزاری روی کار و تنها قسمتی که میخوای حرارت بخوره رو سوراخ کنی تا امواج مادون قرمز از همون قسمت عبور کنن اینطوری تنها همون قسمت برد حرارت میخوره و بقیه قسمت ها دماش بالا نمیره.
برخلاف دوستی که فرمودن برد رو خراب میکنه اتفاقا با این روش برد به صورت خطی دماش بالا میره و تمام قسمت ها حرارت یکسان دریافت میکنن و به هیچ وجه مشکلات هیت داد با هیتر هوای داغ رو نداره.

----------

*benyamin92*

----------

